# removing subfloor help !



## sharisavage (Jun 20, 2005)

*Do it right.*

The cabinets have to come out because (a) the subfloor is nailed down under there, and (b) you have to nail down the new subfloor.


----------



## plumguy (Jun 23, 2005)

mespunky2 said:


> Help ! Does anyone know what tool to use to help remove subfloor under cabinets .The floor runs under them and I don't want to remove them but I have no clue how to get under the space to cut along cabinet base.Thanks


 
You could try a Rotozip with a right angle attachment.


----------



## CarpenterDon (Jun 28, 2005)

> *Mespunky2 wrote:*
> _Help ! Does anyone know what tool to use to help remove subfloor under cabinets .The floor runs under them and I don't want to remove them but I have no clue how to get under the space to cut along cabinet base.Thanks_




The cabinets have to come out before removing the sub-floor.

There are many variables when replacing the sub-floor. The new material my be thinner or thicker then the original sub-flooring, you have to nail down the sub-floor under the cabinets.


----------



## Remodeling (May 22, 2005)

If you are just talking about removing the underlayment up to the vanity, use a toe-kick saw. It is made by Crain. You may be able to rent. Dangerous kick-back, keep a firm grip. You'll have to chisel any inside corners.

If talking the sub-floor, remove the cabinets.


----------

